# Glock Purchase Advice



## Jord516 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I have a variety of handguns and I carry an LCP for my carry pistol. I am looking to purchase a good reliable defense gun to live in the car. I have never bought or even shot a Glock. From the little research I have done the Glock 30 seems to look like the way to go, especially with 10+1 if I read it right. Is it single double or single after the first pull?

1. What is a good price (new) for this gun.
2. What else might you recommend in the Glock line and why?

THANKS


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

If the gun is to live in the car, you should go bigger than the G30. Why limit yourself to a compact gun that you do not need to conceal?

The Glock is considered to be DAO, meaning Double Action Only, it has the same trigger pull for every shot.

I'd be taking a look at a Glock 22, 23, or 19 or 17, with preference leaning towards the 17 or 19 which are both 9mm.


----------



## Jord516 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks VAMarine! I do see your point of going bigger, however I think I would like to go more in the middle towards a compact, more options of places to store etc...

I picked the Glock 30 because of the .45 caliber, I do like that the 19 holds 15 rounds, more rounds vs the larger caliber is give in take in a god forbid defense situation.

I was unaware they were all DAO, thats interesting, however 5.5 pounds is not bad for DAO. How do they shoot?


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

There's a reason many people use them for competition and many other applications. They are fast, light, accurate, and above all nearly impeccably reliable.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i have the glock 30 and you can get a 13 rounds mag for it. however i have found with the increase in mag size it also increases the weight of the gun. most noticable on my glock 27 which is standard 9 round mag and available up to 22 rounds. the glock 30 is a great shooter and dealers cost is somewhere about 500.00 give or take. you can call glock in smyrna georgia and they will gladly send you a catalog. imo i would go with the glock 27 its 40 cal light weight and plenty of power and lots of choices for mag size. i would also beef up my carry gun to same.
before you buy, shoot a glock and just before you pull the trigger think of the trigger pull on your 380. guarantee you will be sold.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Jord516 said:


> Thanks VAMarine! I do see your point of going bigger, however I think I would like to go more in the middle towards a compact, more options of places to store etc...
> 
> I picked the Glock 30 because of the .45 caliber, I do like that the 19 holds 15 rounds, more rounds vs the larger caliber is give in take in a god forbid defense situation.
> 
> I was unaware they were all DAO, thats interesting, however 5.5 pounds is not bad for DAO. How do they shoot?


Not bad, personally they are not what I prefer (I've shot plenty of Glocks but am more profecient with other firearms) but my wife likes her G19. We keep a 33rd mag in the glove box of each car loaded up. The thing about car guns, is that if you ever have to deploy one from a car, you may have to grab only the gun etc if you don't have things packaged right. If you end up using that gun while moving in a car, how well can you relload while driving etc. More rounds in the gun is always good. The G19/23 isn't all that much bigger than the G30 so you're not loosing much in terms of concealment options with the mid-size guns.


----------



## Jord516 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks Nukehayes.

1jimmy-I understand your issues with the trigger pull on carry gun. However when finding a gun to put in your pocket, front or back, the LCP is the only thing out that shoots that well that is that small. The trigger pull sucks yes but its not meant to be enjoyable its meant to save your life, in that situation I guarantee you with adrenaline I will hit what I am looking/aiming at and never notice the trigger pull. For size you cannot beat it, with good ammo if I need more than seven rounds it was probably my time to go anyways, haha.

VAMarine-I agree, no DAO will ever shoot as good as my SIG's or Colts, etc... But when you weigh in cost, the Glock may be the winner. Interesting thought about having the loaded up mags in, I would hope you never need 33 rounds to save your life. The Glock 23 has my vote right now.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Jord516 said:


> Thanks Nukehayes.
> 
> 1jimmy-I understand your issues with the trigger pull on carry gun. However when finding a gun to put in your pocket, front or back, the LCP is the only thing out that shoots that well that is that small. The trigger pull sucks yes but its not meant to be enjoyable its meant to save your life, in that situation I guarantee you with adrenaline I will hit what I am looking/aiming at and never notice the trigger pull. For size you cannot beat it, with good ammo if I need more than seven rounds it was probably my time to go anyways, haha.
> 
> *VAMarine-I agree, no DAO will ever shoot as good as my SIG's or Colts, etc... But when you weigh in cost, the Glock may be the winner. Interesting thought about having the loaded up mags in, I would hope you never need 33 rounds to save your life. The Glock 23 has my vote right now*.


Well where we live there's a lot of empty space and 9-1-1 response can be pretty slow and on a good stretch of highway, a 33rd mag of 9mm NATO can be handy thing if stuff happens.


----------

